# Trading feedback opinions please



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,
In my opinion regarding trading....

Everyone deserves a good,clean,honest,Reliable, straight forward, polite transaction.Unfortunately this isnt always the case.Im looking at doing a little trading using hersey as a platform soon, so rather than having to read every bad trader page..alternatively

I put forward, perhaps a "good trader medal" comments or however the mods deem fit.

i know this may make a little work for the mods,however i feel this will give more confidence to new/old buyers and sellers when thinking about trading and will there for raise on-liners.


Please speak your opinion and recommend this thread, as i feel BUYERS/SELLERS of HERESY could benefit from not being messed around..


Kind regards





(Please note Heresy does not take responsibility for trades, it merely provides a trade advertise forum...)


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree that this is a good idea, the medal that is, however logistically it may be a bit more than what the mods can take on with all they do for us, and still they have a life right?

On any forum and in all cases it should really fall on the trading parties to do the legwork themselves, that is why we are provided with good trader threads and reps.

the only thing I might add is if we could get an easy to find list of traders on this forum like the one used at DakkaDakka I don't know how hard this would be to maintain but it is nice to have a one stop list on sight to check how good of a trader someone has been.

My 2 cents

Battle Well all
Erik


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Many thanks Erik, medals ideally is the long shot however i will go check out Dakka's..

nice input...

Rhino


----------



## Nidzerker (Apr 5, 2010)

Heres a thought, have a search bar specifically for user names, and when you search for someone all of their references will pop up. That way it can be a case by case basis, and should not be too much maintenance trouble for the mods.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nidzerker said:


> Heres a thought, have a search bar specifically for user names, and when you search for someone all of their references will pop up. That way it can be a case by case basis, and should not be too much maintenance trouble for the mods.




HIGH 5...!! i agree this would help with alot and cut back on time/effort..

i just want a medal Really..! cracking idea though..!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe an alternative sort of rep, but for trading, "trad" maybe ??

when you make a good trade with someone you +trad (or whatever) and if you have a bad trade -trad

khrone


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> maybe an alternative sort of rep, but for trading, "trad" maybe ??
> 
> when you make a good trade with someone you +trad (or whatever) and if you have a bad trade -trad
> 
> khrone


thats cool....nice idea... if it was down to me a person needs to
"register yourself as a trader on heresy" --maybe after certain posts??
then have the trader rep + and - seperate on blog profile.

thanks Khrone


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Your inputs been well received. Be advised, the staff have already been discussing some possible ways to tweak the way that the Trading forum is both laid out and functions. Nothing concrete has yet been established, but we are working on both expanding it and making it more user friendly and easy to navigate.

We'll keep you posted of any changes!


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW that's awesome to hear that A sight has mods that actually will take notice of a thread like this gives me the feel goods...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it possible to post on someone's profile, or see why they've received reputation? Upon a good trade, maybe give someone 0 reputation with "Good trader!" or "Bad trader!"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Silens said:


> Is it possible to post on someone's profile...


I could see that being misused in the heat of an extended discussion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

every trade carries a risk and how satisfied about how a trade went is subjective it shouldnt be the burden of the forum to say if a trade went well or not, and if you hand out awards for good trades the forum will risk alienating new members who are untested as traders as they do not have the required "medal" also people will be more likely to either not trade with them or will be paranoid and set unrealistic expectation about a trade.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Silens said:


> Is it possible to post on someone's profile, or see why they've received reputation? Upon a good trade, maybe give someone 0 reputation with "Good trader!" or "Bad trader!"



Im not sure, the best route for this sort of feedback, i like having ideas just wouldn't know how the Heresy System works.

i would be calculating how many trading threads how been made on average then calculate a solution from that point of view..(also doing this, i could see the popularity )

I originally said, if some ones going to be a complete bum hole about payment or what ever...they can BUT this wont be a continual thing as karma will have made negative transactions visible some way to the next buyers/sellers in scores (or 3 really bad reviews then a mod gets some answers.?)

* (Plain written feed back, would make more time for the mods to monitor, people swearing and getting out of hand and not all traders may speak fluent english etc )

*It could just be a selection of words and faces people pick the visual results, and just have a tally? which would take less time to monitor...

THIS IS JUST MY OPINION

Each transaction should be rated (say out of 10) both parties score the other, so on your profile somewhere or in a drop down search bar in the trader section, it would show traders will ex feedback and scores.
E.G
-Rhino 88,
-10 times used Heresy Trader.
-Total Feedback score 86,-- 

(x1)Perfect score - From Spanner- --01/02/12 - "_Really quick payment received, polite & pleasure to do business with, would recommend_."-) 

As regards to written feed back i think if somebody scores someone a perfect 10, then they should be allowed to say why exactly perfect in as many words.i would love especially a medal for 100 positive transactions..

This is my sort of dream, im sure the mods can produce a much better idea.. Cant wait :biggrin:


Rhino



---------------------------------
Quote:
Originally Posted by bitsandkits 
every trade carries a risk and how satisfied about how a trade went is subjective it shouldnt be the burden of the forum to say if a trade went well or not, and if you hand out awards for good trades the forum will risk alienating new members who are untested as traders as they do not have the required "medal" also people will be more likely to either not trade with them or will be paranoid and set unrealistic expectation about a trade.
---------------------------------

Hey B&K,I'm sure awards wouldn't be handed out either, earned is more of the word...

People like yourself are more likely to do business with the freshest new buyers first as you have a business and a lovely web-page, it just seems more secure to them first off.

*Do you tend to give feedback to people that purchase from your site that find solely your information on Heresy.? (It would help us when dealing with them)

I think new people may be slightly alienated depending only what they want to sell...! 
New comers to the trader section are not likely to be able to sell something over the price of £100 (with no previous feedback)Also they can still sell through E-bay and use Heresy as an advert,receive twice as much feed back if the highest bidder is from Heresy..BOOM

With dealing with fresh new people i would personally get there e-mail,perhaps further contact details to cermet the transaction and trust bond between us.(Tracking numbers on packages)
As most say in the real world,....you cant buy trust.If your new, you want to learn respect, make more expensive transactions you wont want to mess people around.

-------------

Im glad the mod's recognise potential in the feedback thread i made with there total experiences internationally, im sure they know what's best to decide. You never know it could just be a written 80 letter tick or cross box who knows...it wouldn't be a burden though,As Boc said on page one.." we are working on both expanding it and making it more user friendly and easy to navigate."

Thanks for your comments B&K,

Kind regards

Rhino


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As stated, changes are being discussed, however when they are decided upon, there's no set timeframe for implementation of any possible improvements to the Trading Area.

In the meantime, in order to facilitate your finding traders that you can trust without having to wade through dozens of pages of posts, I'd recommend using the "Search this Forum" tool found at the top of your screen.










I have found that the Advanced search tool is by far the best, found by clicking here:










From here, you can either search for certain key words throughout all the posts, or simply search by the member name, either by posts made in the forum or topics started by that user.










Keeping the "Search in Forum(s)" selected on only the Trading Area ensure that the results are narrowed down, which comes in handy when some people have thousands of posts throughout the forum.

Hopefully, in the meantime, this will at least give you a hand at navigating through the site to find some feedback on other members prior to working out any deals.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

AMAZING, thanks to whomever was apart of this....


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a problem at all, mate


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Another forum I am a member of (RC cars) uses a sub-category to the trading forum for trade/sale feed back which seems to work really well.

Each member whohas done a trade has a thread with their name, usually created by the first person to trade with them.

When someone transacts a trade or sale with a member they simply leave a comment in the thread with the title of that person. eg if I traded with Boc and it went well he might leave a comment in the thread "Psydom" in the "user feedback" subsection of the Traders forum. and I would likewise leave a comment in the thread "Boc".

The separate sub section keeps the trading area clear and it's very easy to see how many trades and the quality of them by looking at the individuals thread. using the search function that Boc outlined to find the persons thread of course.
I think the rules for the section are something like one post per transaction and it's not a place for discussion.

Just my 2c for the mods, I understand they are already looking in to it


----------

